# HELP, Moving to Dubai



## eth (Mar 18, 2008)

I have been offer an all inclusive pay of 36,000dhs per month to work for a Dubai property developer as a Project/Planning Manager. 
The package includes health care and annual return flights. It doesn’t include accommodation, school, utilities and car allowance.
Please advise me if the monthly pay is sufficient to support my pregnant wife.
Also what is a good area to live in and typical monthly expense?
Thank you


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

tricky one, are you looking for a 2 bed apartment? you will need to budget about 140,000 dhs a year for that. Your baby won't be going to school for three years so that is a bit down the line, but we are paying 30,000 dhs a year for our 4 year old. Yes it is feasible but I would push for more if you can.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Where you decide to live should mainly be driven by where you will be working. Do you know where that is?


----------



## eth (Mar 18, 2008)

Thank you for your reply GA. Yes I am looking to rent a 2 bed Apartment or Villa, I have done some research on areas and I found MIRDIF seem to be the chosen and advised area by most expat on the forum. I will be working out of the client office in Business Bay.
What increase you think I should ask for?
It’s a difficult question but what is the typical expense per month.


----------



## eth (Mar 18, 2008)

Elphaba, I am looking at MIRDIF. I will be working in Business Bay area.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Mirdif is fine for business bay, I would look at 160k or there abouts. I am not up on prices over that way to be honest with you, there aren't many two bed villas around though


----------



## eth (Mar 18, 2008)

Geordie, earlier you said it's a bit tricky, as a senior expat please advise what increase you think I should ask for in addition of 36,00dhs per month?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

GA - you are senior? Is this an age thing?  



Eth - Mirdif is fine, but be warned, it is under the flight path so there is a fair bit of airplane noise, especially in the middle. One of the reasons Mirdif is popular is that rents for villas tends to be rather cheaper than in other areas of Dubai. Rather than just Mirdiff, you could also look at Al Rashidiya which is fairly near there.

If you want anything other than an apartment you will find your budget rather tight. Also bear in mind that rents are usually payable annually in advance.


----------



## eth (Mar 18, 2008)

Elphaba, the company is putting me up in a hotel for a month until I find an Apartment. The annual rent is paid upfront by the compnay and I would pay it back in montly installement.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

That's something!

Hopefully they should give you time to get things sorted and you won't be able to finalise where to live until you get here anyway. I suggest that in your first week or so you spend some time having a look around various areas and then decide.

Have you had a look at websites for info on what you can get for your money in the different areas? The property section of Gulf News is a good place to start.

Another thought - check that the healthcare includes maternity cover and that you will not have a 'waiting period'. Not all plans do.


----------



## eth (Mar 18, 2008)

Elphaha, I have read your numerous responses to expat newbie’s, which are similar to mine. 
I know this is a difficult question but what monthly pay should you earn to have a comfortable life.
MY OFFER: An all inclusive pay of 36,000dhs per month to work for a Dubai property developer as a Project/Planning Manager. The package includes health care and annual return flights. But it doesn’t include accommodation, school, utilities and car allowance. 
Yes, I have been looking at Gulf news property section.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

eth said:


> Elphaha, I have read your numerous responses to expat newbie’s, which are similar to mine.
> I know this is a difficult question but what monthly pay should you earn to have a comfortable life.
> MY OFFER: An all inclusive pay of 36,000dhs per month to work for a Dubai property developer as a Project/Planning Manager. The package includes health care and annual return flights. But it doesn’t include accommodation, school, utilities and car allowance.
> Yes, I have been looking at Gulf news property section.


Yes -a very difficult question!  As with everyone your lifestyle will depend on what you end up paying for rent. PROVIDED that isn't too high, you should have enough for a good time and to save a little - assuming you aren't out every night...


----------



## eth (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks Elphaha, I have just check a few 2 bed apartments and price ranges from 120k-150k but some seem to include electric and water bills as well. Is it better or cheaper to pay utilities separately? If so what would be a typical monthly utility bills.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

For a 2 bed apartment you should pay more than around Dhs 350 - 400 a month for water & electric - commonly known as DEWA after the agency that handles it all.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

are there children involved in this situation? if so how old are they?


----------



## eth (Mar 18, 2008)

Geordie, No at the moment. But my wife is expecting in June, so should give up 3 to 4 years of not worrying about school fees.

Whatis the culture interms of changing Jobs. My cntrcat only ties me for a year. That is what I am thinking of doing if the money become an issue later, any advise??


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

yes you can change, not a major issue but it depends on the employer to be honest, sometimes they will ban but I think you are ok as you are in DIC?


----------



## eth (Mar 18, 2008)

DIC?, what is that?


----------



## eth (Mar 18, 2008)

Thank you for helping me get an understanding and measure of moving to Dubai, it's invaluable. Looking ahead my wife would like to work. She is a Social Worker, is it easy to find a job.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Dubai Internet City. To my knowledge we don't have Social Workers here, very odd I know but remember nothing goes wrong in the UAE !! (allegedly)


----------

